# Castor Oil guide



## Lorsss (Jun 5, 2019)

*what is castor oil?*
castor oil is a vegetal oil mainly composed by ricinoleic acid. this acid has a similar structure to Prostaglandine E1, a vasodilator like minoxidil.
So castor oil has a similar effect to minoxidil, it dilates the blood vessels so hair follicles get more nutrients.

*how to make a castor oil preparation*
fill a dropper with 20% pure castor oil and 80% of any cooking oil. shake the dropper a lot every time you are going to use it so the ingredients mix well
*






Castor oil treatment*
castor oil works with all hair follicles, his only side effects is the fact it makes your hair very oily if you wanna use it on your scalp on receding hairline. You may use even the dish soap to get rid of castor oil from your hair.
For hair loss, if you already take minoxidil+RU or minoxidil+fin, taking castor oil could boost your hair growth even more.
For eyebrow and beard maxing castor oil can be used (also in combination with minoxidil) to get thick straight eyebrows and a complete masculine beard, in fact castor oil unlike minoxidil has not been proven to reduce collagen production locally.


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Jun 5, 2019)

been applying caster oil on my brows for about 2 weeks now, not sure if i got any results yet


----------



## her (Jun 5, 2019)

can’t i just buy it


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 5, 2019)

her said:


> can’t i just buy it


I bought it from amazon


----------



## AspiringChad (Jun 5, 2019)

Any guide is a guide thank you for this


----------



## her (Jun 5, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> *how to make a castor oil preparation*
> fill a dropper with 20% minoxidil and 80% of any cooking oil. shake the dropper a lot every time you are going to use it so the ingredients mix well


what is this castor oil preparation?


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 5, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 5, 2019)

her said:


> what is this castor oil preparation?


the castor oil you buy from amazon is 100% pure, which is too dense and strong for your skin so you have to dilute it with cooking oil


----------



## her (Jun 5, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> the castor oil you buy from amazon is 100% pure, which is too dense and strong for your skin so you have to dilute it with cooking oil


ohhh, okay, but do we need minoxidil?


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 5, 2019)

her said:


> ohhh, okay, but do we need minoxidil?


you can't mix minoxidil and castor oil in the same container so you must take them separately


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 5, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Rimcel (Jun 6, 2019)

But how effective it is compared to minoxidil?


----------



## Linoob (Jun 6, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> *what is castor oil?*
> castor oil is a vegetal oil mainly composed by ricinoleic acid. this acid has a similar structure to Prostaglandine E1, a vasodilator like minoxidil.
> So castor oil has a similar effect to minoxidil, it dilates the blood vessels so hair follicles get more nutrients.
> 
> ...



Do you mean increase collagen production locally?


----------



## Tony (Jun 6, 2019)

castor cope


----------



## samm735 (Jun 6, 2019)

Tony said:


> castor cope


the oil has 100% improved my eyelashes, brows idk but lashes yes


----------



## fobos (Jun 6, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> But how effective it is compared to minoxidil?


Doesn't even come close


----------



## mojopin (Jun 7, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Tony (Jun 7, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jun 7, 2019)

Circlejerk postmaxes me


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 18, 2019)

doesn't this increase dick size?


----------



## Steve bachall (Jun 18, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> *what is castor oil?*
> castor oil is a vegetal oil mainly composed by ricinoleic acid. this acid has a similar structure to Prostaglandine E1, a vasodilator like minoxidil.
> So castor oil has a similar effect to minoxidil, it dilates the blood vessels so hair follicles get more nutrients.
> 
> ...


Exactly where on the eyebrows+when/how often should we apply it


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 18, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> doesn't this increase dick size?


viagra is a vasodilator like castor oil


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 18, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> viagra is a vasodilator like castor oil



aight so basically castor oil over my whole body or just on my dick and facial hair?


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 18, 2019)

Steve bachall said:


> Exactly where on the eyebrows+when/how often should we apply it


it depends on where you start
here are two examples


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 19, 2019)

Goblin said:


> Circlejerk postmax


----------



## kerosin (Jun 19, 2019)

Must massage before apply . 
Better mix with sauna


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jun 19, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 70076


----------



## BrettyBoy (Nov 20, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 70076


Comical. XD


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Nov 20, 2019)

castor cope


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 20, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> castor cope


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Nov 20, 2019)

Goblin said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 20, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> View attachment 169374





Dyorotic2 said:


> castor cope


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Nov 20, 2019)

_castors me gently _


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 21, 2019)

It's legit


----------



## nastynas (Nov 21, 2019)

one of biggest memes ever lol


----------



## n33tf1f (Nov 21, 2019)

why 20% and 80%?

cant i just do 100% castor oil


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 21, 2019)

n33tf1f said:


> why 20% and 80%?
> 
> cant i just do 100% castor oil


do what the fuck you want.
keep in mind 100% castor oil is pretty strong


----------



## n33tf1f (Nov 21, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> do what the fuck you want.
> keep in mind 100% castor oil is pretty strong


so perhaps i can apply 100% castor oil at a less voluminous dose


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 22, 2019)

Is it fine if I use coconut/almond/olive oil as the 80% dilutant? And how long have you been castoroilmaxxing?


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 22, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> Is it fine if I use coconut/almond/olive oil as the 80% dilutant? And how long have you been castoroilmaxxing?


I have been using castor oil for one year.
I suggest starting with the 20% preparation and then going to the 100% if you don't see satisfying results


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 22, 2019)

I mean 20% castor + 80% coconut/olive/almond oil.

And what kinda results have you seen after 1 year?


----------



## oldcell (Nov 22, 2019)

NAh..
Peppermint oil is strong not castor
U can use 100 percent of castor oil
I use it as a carry oil, while peppermint as an essential


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 22, 2019)

oldcell said:


> NAh..
> Peppermint oil is strong not castor
> U can use 100 percent of castor oil
> I use it as a carry oil, while peppermint as an essential


20:80 peppermint:castor?


----------



## oldcell (Nov 22, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> 20:80 peppermint:castor?


No..
Just 5 to 95, peppermint oild is pretty strong, dont go more than 5 percent
Argan is probably even better than Castor, or absolute best, mix of all these 3
But never go more than 5 percent of peppermint


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 22, 2019)

oldcell said:


> No..
> Just 5 to 95, peppermint oild is pretty strong, dont go more than 5 percent
> Argan is probably even better than Castor, or absolute best, mix of all these 3
> But never go more than 5 percent of peppermint


Does peppermint contain any scientifically documented vasodilator ligand/molecule?


----------



## oldcell (Nov 22, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> Does peppermint contain any scientifically documented vasodilator ligand/molecule?



Yeah just google studies
But to be honest, some people here claim using just castor oild is the best, so now i experiment with it using only 100 percent castor oil
Studies shoved that peppermint oild is even more effective than minoxidil


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 22, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Yeah just google studies
> But to be honest, some people here claim using just castor oild is the best, so now i experiment with it using only 100 percent castor oil
> Studies shoved that peppermint oild is even more effective than minoxidil


Any side effects of these oils? And what should be the protocol for application? Just simply apply on scalp and leave or do you have to massage as well?


----------



## invisiblecel (Nov 22, 2019)

Using a derma pen together with castor oil is the way to go


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 22, 2019)

invisiblecel said:


> Using a derma pen


Dafuq is that? do tell


----------



## invisiblecel (Nov 22, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> Dafuq is that? do tell


Look it up on amazon and YouTube, lots of guide here as well


----------



## Potentialcel (Oct 26, 2020)

samm735 said:


> the oil has 100% improved my eyelashes, brows idk but lashes yes


how often do you apply it on your lashes? do you permanently have to do it and top+bottom or top only? i heard it can fuck them up in some people


----------



## Potentialcel (Oct 26, 2020)

oldcell said:


> Yeah just google studies
> But to be honest, some people here claim using just castor oild is the best, so now i experiment with it using only 100 percent castor oil
> Studies shoved that peppermint oild is even more effective than minoxidil


in rats..lol


----------

